# big biceps



## B. Robbo (Jun 23, 2006)

How many times a week should you train your biceps. I have heard so many conflicting arguments and wondered what you guys (the pro's) think.

Is once a week enough (if your really hammering them)?????


----------



## Aris Mesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Before I came here I was doing them twice a week but they were well out of proportion to the rest of me. From reading round here and the advice given on the forum I've jacked in doing the isolated exercises and am now doing exercises which involve more than one muscle group.

I ain't a pro so I can't help really. Someone will probably be able to give you a routine to do and everything but it depends what you want really. Like if you just want big biceps, or veiny arms or whatever.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Depends what your other workouts look like.

Your Bi's get hit pretty hard when you do your back. Do you want big arms or just big biceps? Remember that your Tris are 2/3 of your upper arm and your Tris get hit on Chest day.

Personally, I do another day of Bi's and Tri's seperate to Chest and Back, but a lot of people combine them. I certainly wouldn't do 2 days of arms as well as Chest and Back!

What does your arm day look like?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I would say directly train them once a week - remembering though that they also get hit when you train back.

But remember just because your training them directly once a week you dont need to kill them with 20-30 sets and 10 exersises.

Try just 2 exercises like straight barbell curl and ez preacher curls - both good mass builders and see how you get on.

Typical example of when to train bis

Sunday - chest, bis

Moday - legs

Wednes - Shoulders triceps

Friday - Back

etc


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

saying that some peeps have big bi's and dont even train them often (Fudge u DB!!) but i generaly do em once a week as Ironman said!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i train my arms rougly about once every 2 or 3 weeks to be honest and they still grow and look ok....

they get cained when doing all other work anyway

i think u have to find what works for u imo


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> i train my arms rougly about once every 2 or 3 weeks to be honest and they still grow and look ok....
> 
> they get cained when doing all other work anyway
> 
> i think u have to find what works for u imo


bastard!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL raikey i think everyone has something that grows really easily for them....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I split my arms doing bi's one day (15 sets) and tri's the next, well bi's and calfs, tri's and abs, this take training to 6 days a week though...I used to do bi's and tri's together, but I get a lot more from splitting them....like DB says though....find what works for you mate


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yeah ive noticed in all the time ive been training every other part of my body is getting somewhere and my arms are puney little things that get toned and rock hard but dont seem to grow


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

maybe i need to train them twice a week.. because after 2days my arms stock hurting and i feel ready for more.. maybe i shud train bi's on tuesday and fridays


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

DB said:


> i train my arms rougly about once every 2 or 3 weeks to be honest and they still grow and look ok....
> 
> they get cained when doing all other work anyway
> 
> i think u have to find what works for u imo


Yep - ya [email protected]!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i train them twice a week, but gotta tell yeah since i have started this (3 weeks ago) ive not noticed any gain reall, but will stick at t for a few more weeks before i give my opinion on it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ironman said:


> Yep - ya [email protected]!


lol mate **** off! i'd be a lucky bastard if i only had to train legs every few weeks arms are a piece of **** to train!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LondonGeezer said:


> my arms are puney little things that get toned and rock hard


do they??:smoke:


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

lol.. 1track minds.. that's wat triggers roid rage, its where ur constantly jacked up on test and not gettin any lolll


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've just changed routines to give my arms a shock, but I had good results (2" in 3-4 months) with this workout once a week:

Bis:

Incline DB curl Super Set w/ Straight Barbell curl - 5 x 12-6

Hammer Curls 3 x 10-6

Preacher Curls 3 x 10-6 alternate with Concentration Curls.

Increase the weight on hammers, preachers & concentration curls with each set. If you fail before 5 reps do a drop set @ 1/2 weight. At the top of the movement really tense your bicep and hold for a sec then down slowly.

Tris:

Cable Pushdowns 3 x 10

Skull Crushers 3 x 10

Behind the head extentions 3 x 10

Also added Close Grip B/Press now and again

Same as above with regards to weight increase etc...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

invisiblekid said:


> I've just changed routines to give my arms a shock, but I had good results (2" in 3-4 months) with this workout once a week:
> 
> Bis:
> 
> ...


2inches in 3 months? thats quite a big increase! u sure?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

DB said:


> 2inches in 3 months? thats quite a big increase! u sure?


Yeah, was shocked myself - its a rough estimate, but I wouldnt say that its far off that. I wasnt training to build/increase muscle mass before I started that routine though, so it was a massive shock to my muscles. My Tris were none existant, and I also started Dead lifts as well during that time. All my family have big arms, so genetics probably have a fair bit to do with it! My arms are around 16" now and stretch my work polo shirt arms slightly. That certainly didn't happen before I changed to a mass increasing routine.


----------



## B. Robbo (Jun 23, 2006)

Great advice guys thanks. My arms are currently running at 16 3/4" but my aim is to pump the babies to a good 17" 1/2 which i think is do-able.

Thanks again


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ive put about half inch on in about 4 month when i changed from doing arms on there own to doin only 2 sets for bi's with back and 2 sets for tri's with chest/shoulders my arrms are only 17.5 but i want 20's

they seem to have more shape to them too!

dont really work forearms but they have grown too though i have got a weak grip!! i only just manage a [email protected] lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> ive put about half inch on in about 4 month when i changed from doing arms on there own to doin only 2 sets for bi's with back and 2 sets for tri's with chest/shoulders my arrms are only 17.5 but i want 20's
> 
> they seem to have more shape to them too!
> 
> dont really work forearms but they have grown too though i have got a weak grip!! i only just manage a [email protected] lol


Haha, I know the feeling about the weak grip. Mine, not yours, before anyone starts to talk!!

Do you struggle with Deads and upright rows as a result? I know I usually fail due to my grip rather than getting out another one or two reps. Possilby not a bad thing with deads tho... I've been thinking about getting some lifting straps. You got any experience with these?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i can lift a lot more using these mate

they hurt at first but you soon get used to them!

oh sorry mate yes my lifts do suffer from my weak grip!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

invisiblekid said:


> Yeah, was shocked myself - its a rough estimate, but I wouldnt say that its far off that.


So you didnt actually measure them?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ironman said:


> So you didnt actually measure them?


I measured them around 5-6 weeks in after they'd started to grow. I wasnt expecting the growth so quick, which is what lead me to measure them in the first place. After all they were only about 14" - who actually would measure that? The first measurement was just below 15" and now they are 16" after a bi/tri workout.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i think your telling porkies mate..............lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats fair enough, everyone's entitled to an opinion. Who am I trying to impress??


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey dont be offended mate it was a joke!


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a friendly tip !

When you measure, always make sure to measure your muscles COLD. Cold meaning unpumped. You can easily put 1/2 " on your bis after a good bi workout, with all that blood pumped in there. You measured after a bi/tri workout, so that's even more size added on ... Considering your triceps are 2/3 of your arms size.

Now, when you first measured your arms, were they cold, or hot ? Was it after a straight bi workout, or a bi/tri workout ?

Lots of variables in measuring, bro !


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

> hey dont be offended mate it was a joke!


Aye, UNC is a big softie


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

See your point! Sorry for being a little touchy!!

Both were measured "pumped" - Someone once told me, always measure pumped. It's like measuring your ****. Don't measure it soft cos it's probably not very impressive!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

wtf? why am i? :rage: lol dont care anyway i know im good looking!!  





Toregar said:


> Aye, UNC is a big softie


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

True, it might not be very impressive, but that will just make you strive for bigger and better arms ! IMHO, measuring them pumped is just giving you the illusion that they're bigger than they really are. You walk around with pumped arms a few times a week due to chest/back and then your diret bi/tri work. 98 % of the time, you're walking around with cold arms 

Currently my arms are a hair over 16.25 " cold. They'd almost be 17 " pumped, but I just say they're 16, so I get that much more drive in the gym.

I suppose in the end it's all about consistency, as long as you're measuring them pumped all the time, it should be just fine bro.


----------



## B. Robbo (Jun 23, 2006)

going back to gripstrenght which a few of you have previously mentioned in this thread. I too use to really struggle with it, especially on up right rows, shrugs etc. I think straps are awesome and wouldnt walk in to the gym without them. Alot of people believe that if you cant hold it you shouldnt lift it but bol#-ks to that. I love my straps and will use them as i need them.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i agree with you mate were trying to increase the size of our muscles mate not our grip so straps are a must in my opinion!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Time to buy some straps I think...

Anyone got any recommendations or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

get some strong/thick ones mate


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Personally, I want a nice strong grip, so I won't use straps ... I do however use chalk, which helps my grip a TON.

If you guys are struggling with your grip, take a heavy BB or pair of heavy DB's, and hold it/them at shoulder length as long as you possibly can. Squeezing your hands together as hard as possible. This helped my grip quite a bit. Do it as many times a week as you feel you need to.


----------

